
Show HN: Always Be Closing – Pull Request Management Service - drmajormccheese
https://www.thoughtdealership.com/post/beta-testers-wanted
======
aequitas
This should really be a GitHub feature that is on be default on every repo:
[https://www.thoughtdealership.com/post/delete-
comments/](https://www.thoughtdealership.com/post/delete-comments/)

> Delete Reaction Comments is an Always Be Closing (ABC) feature that deletes
> comments from pull requests that are better expressed as GitHub reactions.

~~~
drmajormccheese
Yeah. Recently (past half year) GitHub enabled a feature where duplicate
comments are automatically edited to be hidden comments. I think it's a
continuation of the GitHub feature that allows repository owners to hide a
comment. Two caveats: (1) you can't hide a comment using the GitHub API; (2) I
haven't tested whether duplicate comments trigger an email notification.
Ideally they would not trigger notification.

